# new fork...no idea



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

ok well i am looking at forks to go on my hardrock sport (to replace the RST gilla 100mm) since i plan to make it into a DJ but i have no idea what to put on...i was thinking a pike because of the adjustability and it looks so beefy and bad a** but there may be better options i would like it adjustable and strong.....weight is no issue (aslong as it is not a boat anchor) and i have about $500 to spend.......i will not be getting this until atleast feb. but i figure i start looking not....hple me please


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

the pike is a good choice. but to have the higher-end forks suck as the pike, dj1, dj2, etc, your going to need a 20mm hub for the 20mm thru axle that goes with the forks.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

yes, you need the 20mm front hub, but you can find those cheap, I think there was a thread on here resently about cheap 20mm thru axle hubs. Then you would just have to pay for the wheel build onto the new hub. Anyway, when you say you want it adjustable, do you mean "adjustable feeling" or "adjustable travel"? Most good dj forks have adjustments like preload, but not many have travel adjustment. I think the pike is the only one. Other options that dont have adjustable travel are rockshox argyle (rockshoxs new dj specific fork) and Manitou gold label. My personal favorite is the gold label. plus you can get it in quick release so you dont have to buy a new hub, or since you can get them for like $350 on Pricepoint (i think?), you could still get 20mm thru axle and you would have extra money for a good front hub and wheel build


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Either a pike or a used sherman firefly (110mm-150mmish). XSL_Will knows the right sherman to buy used that's adjustable. 

Cummings is right: Pricepoint sells Gold Labels new for 350. That's where I'd get one. 

Pretty much everything else for DJ isn't adjustable.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

the 07' pike 454 u-turn is $384 on pricepoint....o yea i meant adjustable travel (i will do trail riding once every blue moon so i need a little bit more travel)

o yea and the gold label kind of worries me because of 80mm (100mm is what i want) and the blue knob on the bottom...i would be afaraid to bust that off


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

derfernerf said:


> the 07' pike 454 u-turn is $384 on pricepoint....o yea i meant adjustable travel (i will do trail riding once every blue moon so i need a little bit more travel)


thats a good deal. too bad you said you were waiting till february. but, it could be cheaper by then , so keep looking. also, most online order sites have "price check" so keep that in mind when searching other sites.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

> thats a good deal. too bad you said you were waiting till february. but, it could be cheaper by then , so keep looking. also, most online order sites have "price check" so keep that in mind when searching other sites.


yea hopefully that POS RST will hold up until then


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

you can get 100mm gold labels, just gotta get it from another site. Every other site has em for $400.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

what about a fox?


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

EX-PEN-SIVE. The only one in your price range is a 32. Its Quick release, the 36 thru-axle is alot more. But the 32 is mint. Fox is known for their buttery smoothness. As long as your not doing much freeriding on it and you stick to djs and trails, it would be good.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

oh ya, the one im looking at is this one. 
http://pricepoint.com/detail/15521-315_FOXFR7_KIT-3-Parts-59-Forks/Accessories/Fox-Forx-32-Float-R-Suspension-Fork-'07-w_-Race-Face-Deus-XC-Headset.htm

and i just realized it has 140mm travel, no travel change. I would just stay away from fox right now.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> Either a pike or a used sherman firefly (110mm-150mmish). XSL_Will knows the right sherman to buy used that's adjustable.
> 
> Cummings is right: Pricepoint sells Gold Labels new for 350. That's where I'd get one.
> 
> Pretty much everything else for DJ isn't adjustable.


There is no travel adjustable Sherman that works for hard use. Jumping it in the lowered position is guaranteed to break the travel adjuster. I always permanently reduce them.

Preload sucks. All it does it make for harsher inital travel without actually changing bottom-out or spring rate. And putting too much preload on can cause the spring to bind and snap.

The Fox uses thin lower castings which I have seen blow out. And the crown/steerer/stanchion assemblies get creaky under hard use. Great dampening though. The 36 really is more of a aggro trail fork than a huck fork, and I think it's too tall for urban.

Pike is awesome. But you'll need a new hub. The Recon/Revelation/Reba are all available in QR. The Reba holds up amazingly well seeing as how it's designed around an XC platform. Find one with the solid crown and steel steerer, not the aluminum steerer and hollow crown. I also suggest coil rather than air. If you're going to 20mm TA anyways, check out the Argyle for dedicated DJ/Urban.

I like Manitou forks. The TPC+ Shermans were amazing. All of the forks are very easily tuneable. You can play with travel reduction, shimstacks, etc. The SPV forks could be devolved and whatnot. The Gold Label uses a TPC derived system. It's pretty good. It's oriented around urban (it's even got a grind plate for it).

Don't even get me started on Marzocchi forks. Heavy, tall, and flexy. I've owned 4, broken 3. No warranty. They always give us a run-around with customer warranties at the shop. And I've worked at 3 shops now.

And finally... Don't rule out rigid forks.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

thats basicaly a xc fork (the float that is) ps. vanilla kills all other competition


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

ok well i guess i will go with a gold label aslong as it is 100mm so hopefully i can find one cheap....or a pike again if i can find one cheap

and wont i need a new hub with a goldlabel too?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Gold Label is available in QR.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Gold Label is available in QR.


Yup, you could get QR, and save $100, or use the hunderd to upgrade to 20mm. Choices, Choices. www.ride-this.com has gold labels


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...&estoreid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: ATB Forks

try that on for size, seems to be what you're lookin' for derfernerf. good deal if you're looking for the QR version specifically, Excellent deal actually!


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...&estoreid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: ATB Forks
> 
> try that on for size, seems to be what you're lookin' for derfernerf. good deal if you're looking for the QR version specifically, Excellent deal actually!


Damn!! Crazy deal right there! Definatly look into that


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

whats the diff. between QR and no QR


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

QR- Quick release. Hub uses a skewer that clamps onto slots on the fork legs.

20mm thruaxle- used on heavier duty forks. Runs a 20mm axle through the hub which is part of the fork. Stiffer because it connects the bottom of the fork legs, where a QR forks' legs are not connected. 1st pic QR, 2nd pic 20mm thru axle


----------



## americanethics (Dec 1, 2005)

instead of spending a shitload on a super high-end fork, settle for a used sherman or something like that (maybe a rigid?) and buy a better frame


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

americanethics said:


> instead of spending a shitload on a super high-end fork, settle for a used sherman or something like that (maybe a rigid?) and buy a better frame


Agreed, why spend that much on a fork that costs as much as your bike???


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

because it will make it alot better what good frame new can i get for $250...cummings should i get QR or go 20mm


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd go 20mm, I've tried both and like the steering precision and stiffness of it.


----------



## Spero (Apr 6, 2005)

I'll never go back to QR unless I start riding XC again.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

you don't have to use QR skewer on QR dropout forks. Use a 10mm bolt on axle, similar to bmx. it will stiffen it up quite a bit, but on susp. still won't quite match 20mm, but will be plenty strong in my opinion on a stiff short travel fork for street. It's long travel forks thay get much more flex with QR.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

well derfernerf, its up to you, depending on how much you wanna spend. If you get the 20mm thru axle, you will get a stiffer ride which is great, but you will have to upgrade your front hub to a 20mm. You can find 20mm hubs starting at the $50-60 range. Or you can sacrifice a little bit of of stiffness and get the QR, and not have to buy a new hub. remember, the fork internals are the same (the will work function the same) The only difference is the stiffness.

Someone asked why you were upgrading to a nice fork when you should maybe be upgrading your frame and you replied by not having enough for frame and fork. That is what I woulda thought at first too. but for $250 (if you bought the QR fork for 250, u have 250 left) you could get a better frame too.

Azonic Steelhead- http://www.beyondbikes.com/bb/ItemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=FR-AZ-SteelHd05&MatrixType=1

Mountain Cycle Rumble 04. (regular $500 for $200!) http://www.beyondbikes.com/bb/ItemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=FR-AZ-SteelHd05&MatrixType=1

I suggest that MC rumble. great deal, 3 sizes still available, and you can get new fork too


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

thanks alot.....i got a really good deal on a pike with a new rim so i am looking into that but i have heard alot of bad things about beyond bikes but that is almost to hard to pass up i will look into it thanks again


wait both the links are steelheads


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

my bad. heres the rumble

http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=20521


----------



## joshfromkent (Jun 21, 2006)

*rockshox revelation*

rockshox revelation 426. usually about 450ish. supce nice fork, no problems at all.very smooth. uses a standard quick release.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Forget a revelation. Go for a pike at the same price. 

There's nothin' wrong with QR. It's SOOO easy to remove your wheel. The 20mm through will be stronger, like previously said.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

at what point will a QR bend or beak...wait...does the hardrock sport disc have QR anyone know?


----------



## theg1ant (Oct 21, 2005)

The hardrock most likely has a qr axel. 
I dont mean to thread jack but im getting that 80mm gold label from nashbar and i was wondering what would be a good 10mm axel for my hub? Any specific brand you recomend?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

theg1ant said:


> The hardrock most likely has a qr axel.
> I dont mean to thread jack but im getting that 80mm gold label from nashbar and i was wondering what would be a good 10mm axel for my hub? Any specific brand you recomend?


Anything will work fine (as long as it's the right diameter and thread). Axles for tandem bikes hold up pretty well.

There are two types of axles really, one for sealed cartridge bearings, and one for loose ball bearings.


----------



## Hardee (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi!!
For dirt/street which fork?? Manitou Stance Static 06 or Marzocchi Drop-Off 05? I don't have enough money Which fork is better? Thx


----------



## Hardee (Oct 1, 2006)

The Dropoff are used, the Stance is new, the prace is the same..


----------



## theg1ant (Oct 21, 2005)

I have found stances are usually better than dropoffs for djins. Just make sure your getting the one that has 4 inches of travel.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

hardee there are 05 stances at pricepoint for $170 if you havent looked there already


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

the stance static fork from manitou is extremly strong. I've been riding mine 4X for almost a year now, holds up really well.

someone mentioned the goldlabel on nashbar or whatever, for $250.00 do consider that the version that you're getting is fluid flow VS TPC+. now the fluid flow works just fine and will feel better than most dampening systems anyway, the TPC+ is going to be a little better. depends on your weather too. up here in cold wet oregon (wich it is not right now  ) my static/ stance flow tend to freeze up in cold weather, just get kinda sticky and a lot more stiff. TPC+ doesnt have this problem so much. but it can never get as bad as a frozen Marz fork.

for what you're putting on the bike (i'm assuming its a hardrock ?) to replace a gila, the bike was probably designed for 85-120mm of travel and the pikes 140mm might be a little too much for it (even tho u turn would fix that) I would get something a little more DJ/trail/park oriented. the stance and gold label forks are a pretty bombproof series and can be used for freeride (ex, I took my P. with a stance static to whistler) but they're a little more happy for trail and DJ use.

I mean if you can get away with spending $300.00 for a gold label instead of 500 for a pike that you'll do the same thing with. then you could build up yourself a nice 20mm wheel to go with it.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

> the stance static fork from manitou is extremly strong. I've been riding mine 4X for almost a year now, holds up really well.
> 
> someone mentioned the goldlabel on nashbar or whatever, for $250.00 do consider that the version that you're getting is fluid flow VS TPC+. now the fluid flow works just fine and will feel better than most dampening systems anyway, the TPC+ is going to be a little better. depends on your weather too. up here in cold wet oregon (wich it is not right now ) my static/ stance flow tend to freeze up in cold weather, just get kinda sticky and a lot more stiff. TPC+ doesnt have this problem so much. but it can never get as bad as a frozen Marz fork.
> 
> ...


thnaks...yep it is going on my hardrock yea i think the pike it out of the question since im not babysitting anymore but i am looking into the stance and the goldlabel...does the stance have a 20mm axle?or is it QR...BTW nobody told me at what point a QR will bend(beyond rideable) or break. thanks


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

derfernerf said:


> thnaks...yep it is going on my hardrock yea i think the pike it out of the question since im not babysitting anymore but i am looking into the stance and the goldlabel...does the stance have a 20mm axle?or is it QR...BTW nobody told me at what point a QR will bend(beyond rideable) or break. thanks


yea, the stance does have the option of 20mm also a 1.5 steerer if you wanted. but they also make 1 1/8 models to fit 90% of the bikes out there 

QR is pretty strong. I DH'ed whistler with a ritchey pro QR hub in the back. that was a tremendous amount of abuse for it, it didnt brake or anything. like they're bolth strong enough for DJ and street. but the 20mm is a lot stiffer. some people like some dont. me personally I dont really like it as much, thats why I got a rockshox revelation (might be a good option for your bike, but also again, a little tall and not as bombproof)

QR is good and strong, less tampering is needed as well, if you want to take your wheel off, you dont have to have a set of allens and a torque wrench to get it back on.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

yea i will prob stick w/ QR just because of money (im not the richest family)...thanks for the help todd


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

derfernerf said:


> yea i will prob stick w/ QR just because of money (im not the richest family)...thanks for the help todd


no prob. and if you dodnt like the flex of QR you can always swich out to a bolt on hub. wich is a lot more stiff. kinda halfway between QR and 20mm


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> yea, the stance does have the option of 20mm also a 1.5 steerer if you wanted. but they also make 1 1/8 models to fit 90% of the bikes out there
> 
> QR is pretty strong. I DH'ed whistler with a ritchey pro QR hub in the back. that was a tremendous amount of abuse for it, it didnt brake or anything. like they're bolth strong enough for DJ and street. but the 20mm is a lot stiffer. some people like some dont. me personally I dont really like it as much, thats why I got a rockshox revelation (might be a good option for your bike, but also again, a little tall and not as bombproof)
> 
> QR is good and strong, less tampering is needed as well, if you want to take your wheel off, you dont have to have a set of allens and a torque wrench to get it back on.


You don't need a torque wrench to take off or put on a bolt-on... You might want it for a thru-axle, but you don't need it. And you only need one allen, or one socket.

QRs stretch and are flexy, they don't hold the wheel nearly as securely. When a QR fails is subjective. It depends on the QR itself and largely on the rider. A clydesdale hack on a Ti skewer will obviously not hold up so well.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You don't need a torque wrench to take off or put on a bolt-on... You might want it for a thru-axle, but you don't need it. And you only need one allen, or one socket.
> 
> QRs stretch and are flexy, they don't hold the wheel nearly as securely. When a QR fails is subjective. It depends on the QR itself and largely on the rider. A clydesdale hack on a Ti skewer will obviously not hold up so well.


no dude, I know. what I was saying is you need wrenches for a 20mm. QR is stupid simple.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

is there anyway i can upgrade to 20mm later w/o buying a new fork?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

derfernerf said:


> is there anyway i can upgrade to 20mm later w/o buying a new fork?


no, it would require getting new lowers. wich then it would probably cost more than the fork (though Manitou is extremly reasonable.)


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

o sp do you think they would hook me up .....kinda OT but my hardrock has 2 chainrings...is there anyway i can take the smaller one off and leave the bigger one on? if so could someone explain it ste by step for me please?...thanks


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

derfernerf said:


> o sp do you think they would hook me up .....kinda OT but my hardrock has 2 chainrings...is there anyway i can take the smaller one off and leave the bigger one on? if so could someone explain it ste by step for me please?...thanks


Do you have a bike shop near you?? It would be much easier to take it to them than have us explain it step by step. It will cost very little if anything at all to have it done.

BTW, did you take a look at the link to the rumble frame?? Its a good buy and with 500 u could get it and the fork.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

well i was sapost to babysit (and 500) but now i am not going to so i wont be spending as much....thanks for the adivse i will ask them when i pick my bike up this weekend and as for having a bike shop near me...no but its the closest (45min drive) but they are a very cool LBS so i go there (and there were having a fall blowout) but thanks again for all the help


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

derfernerf said:


> o sp do you think they would hook me up .....kinda OT but my hardrock has 2 chainrings...is there anyway i can take the smaller one off and leave the bigger one on? if so could someone explain it ste by step for me please?...thanks


Take a crank puller, pull off the right crank, unbolt the inner chainring, bolt on the crank again.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

wow that easy....do i need to space the chainring so my chain line is strait or will it be fine...thanks


----------

